

Your Startup Shouldn't Kill You - adii
http://adii.me/2011/06/startups-shouldnt-kill-you/

======
mindcrime
_If he dies, he dies._

Screw it, I'm 37 and haven't come close to accomplishing the goals I have for
myself... at this point in my life, I don't care if I have to work 168 hours a
week, work until my eyeballs bleed, and sacrifice some superficial pleasures
for a while... it's now or never, damnit. I'm going to hustle my ass off until
I either achieve my goals, die trying, or collapse into a dwibbering, drooling
heap who lies in the floor muttering about the giant pink apricot tree aliens
who are zapping my brain through my cable box.

I understand that this approach isn't for everyone, and more power to
everybody who chooses their own path... but for some of us, the sacrifice can
be justified (at the moment, anyway).

------
mightyboosh
be sure to take your vitamins!

